
'I went blind and feel partly to blame' - vanilla-almond
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/disability-34847776
======
iokevins
"People assume it must be like closing your eyes or being in a dark room, but
it's not like that at all. It's a complete absence of light, it isn't black or
any other colour I can describe.

"Instead my mind gives me things to look at. It shows me a shadowy
representation of what it thinks I should see - like my hands holding a cup of
tea. Since my mind is constrained only by my imagination, it rather charmingly
overlays everything with millions of tiny sparkles of light, that vary in
brightness and intensity depending on my emotional state."

Great article; very informative, about the physiological and emotional effects
of advanced diabetic retinopathy. Really connected, for me, especially her
description of the transition into blindness--from grief to eventual
acceptance.

~~~
madebysquares
As a developer myself recently diagnosed with diabetes, this too really hits
home. Thanks.

~~~
iokevins
Thank you; upvoting for support. Wishing you health.

------
youngtaff
There's some great talks on accessibility by Leonie such as "Design like you
give a damn"
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vK1tlLOavvM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vK1tlLOavvM)

